# New Billett Shifter-What clutch?



## gtonay (Feb 23, 2009)

I just received the new Billet Shifter in for my 2006 GTO. Mechanic to put it in Wednesday The next upgrade will be the clutch. Any recommendations?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Clutch really depends on how you plan to drive it and what mods you have/will have.


----------



## gtonay (Feb 23, 2009)

It is 2006 M6 with vararam cold air and now billet shifter and a little bit wider than stock nitto tire. It is a fun weekend car that my husband will take to the open track day at the speedway in nashville area for some auto cross. No drag racing or trips down the 1/8th or 1/4 mile. My husbands good buddy does have a 2010 Camaro SS that I think they like to challenge each other once in a while when the wife's aren't around Not needing anything to major or heavy duty just a bit better than stock.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS7 clutch from the C6 Z06 will work but you need the LS7 flywheel as well. It is an upgrade over what is in the GTO. It is very budget friendly as well.

Keep in mind when doing the clutch you guys might want to look into doing SS lines and a remote bleeder as well. TO bearing and slave just like you would any other clutch job.

This is the route I plan on going as well.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Monster stage III or higher & a Tick clutch slave, otherwise don't bother.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> LS7 clutch from the C6 Z06 will work but you need the LS7 flywheel as well. It is an upgrade over what is in the GTO. It is very budget friendly as well.
> 
> Keep in mind when doing the clutch you guys might want to look into doing SS lines and a remote bleeder as well. TO bearing and slave just like you would any other clutch job.
> 
> This is the route I plan on going as well.


words of truth!


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
new to the site... i have had a gto for quite a bit, im trying to order a billet pro shifter.. can anyone help on where to get one? i have looked at jhp, no longer available...

please help thanks


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.

It's still on the page....


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Monster stage III or higher & a Tick clutch slave, otherwise don't bother.


+1 for this.. Although the spec 3+ Works great for me it seems to be a lottery


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Bad_Goat06 said:


> Hi everyone,
> new to the site... i have had a gto for quite a bit, im trying to order a billet pro shifter.. can anyone help on where to get one? i have looked at jhp, no longer available...
> 
> please help thanks


Remember to buy gaskets when installing the billet, otherwise you might hear som noice from it.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, i guess i should of been a little more specific, jhp has it on their site however when you click checkout it brings up a window saying no longer available... 
i did contact them and they said its on backorder...


----------

